# Ammo and primers



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

Remington 550 rounds . 22 long rifle-40.00
American eagle 400 rounds .22 long rifle -35.00
Blazer 500 rounds .22 long rifle -40.00
Winchester 40 s&w 180 grain jhp 50 rounds -35.00 (have 3 boxes) 
Pmc bronze 40 s&w 165 grain fmj 50 rounds -20.00 ( have 2 boxes) 
Hornady critical duty 9mm 135 grains 25 rounds-20.00 (have 2 boxes) 




Cci large and small pistol primers 
35.00 per 1000 
Have a few 1000 bricks of each 

Txt is best 
Leave voice mail if I don't answer


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

8018673662 in Ogden


----------

